# bloquer X11... ou au moins confirmation avant fermeture!



## avr (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir s'il était possible de bloquer la fermeture d'une application, ou au moins de faire apparaître un message de confirmation avant de quitter celle-ci.

En effet, j'utilise mon Mac pour faire des calculs assez longs (simulation Monte-Carlo) et ça fait déjà 2 fois que ça m'arrive  .
Je lance mes simulations à partir du terminal et j'utilise la commande 'nohup', ce qui me permet de quitter le terminal en toute sérénité: mes process tournent en tâche de fond. Cependant, ces calculs nécessitent X11: j'ai donc X11 ouvert en permanence... Comme je n'attends pas que la bécane ait fini de calculer pour y retoucher, je continue de travailler dessus. Par exemple, je lance des trucs style xdvi, qui sont émulés par X11... Et là, c'est le drame: une fausse manip', et au lieu de quitter xdvi (par ex.), je quitte X11!  Résultat: mes calculs crashent...   
Ça vient de me le faire pour la 2ème fois, ça faisait 1 mois que ça tournait: je t'explique pas la quantité de données que j'ai perdues...  

Tout ça pour en venir au fait: serait-il possible de modifier un truc dans X11, ou d'ajouter une autre application, ou quoi que ce soit, qui permette au moins de demander un message de confirmation avant de quitter réellement?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. Je suis vraiment dégouté.... :sick:

PS: Mac OS 10.3.9 sur PowerMac G5


----------



## Thierry6 (22 Juillet 2005)

je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre car cette confirmation est le comportement par défaut de X11 (ça s'appelle même Alerte).

je n'ai pas essayé mais comme il faut taper
defaults write com.apple.x11 no_quit_alert true
pour supprimer l'alerte, essaye l'inverse pour la rétablir.


----------



## daffyb (23 Juillet 2005)

Ce que tu donnes Thierry, est tout à fait vrai et fonctionne sour TIger (pour le moins). Par contre, il y a une alerte uniquement si une application graphique est lancée (en fenêtre ouverte). Si toutes les fenêtres sont fermés, pas de xterm par exemple, un pomme+Q quitte X11 sans message d'erreur.
avr, ce que tu peux faire, c'est lancer un xterm que tu minimises dans le terminal. Dans ce cas, tu auras droit à un message demandant si tu veux bien quitter X11.
Je n'ai pas d'autre astuce pour le moment. 

Pour le réglage de la préférence, c'est pas Yes et No d'ailleurs ?
Néanmoins, par défaut il y a un message d'erreur à la fermeture de X11 si une fenêtre est ouverte


----------



## Thierry6 (23 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, il y a une alerte uniquement si une application graphique est lancée (en fenêtre ouverte). Si toutes les fenêtres sont fermés, pas de xterm par exemple, un pomme+Q quitte X11 sans message d'erreur.



  pas chez moi, même quand aucune application graphique est ouverte, il me demande de confirmer ???



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> ce que tu peux faire, c'est lancer un xterm que tu minimises dans le terminal



ou alors on a enfin trouvé une utilité à Xeyes ?


----------



## daffyb (23 Juillet 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> (...)ou alors on a enfin trouvé une utilité à Xeyes ?


----------



## molgow (23 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, il y a une alerte uniquement si une application graphique est lancée (en fenêtre ouverte). Si toutes les fenêtres sont fermés, pas de xterm par exemple, un pomme+Q quitte X11 sans message d'erreur.



Même comportement chez moi avec Tiger et X11 1.1.


----------



## avr (25 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Effectivement, chez moi aussi, il y a une alerte uniquement quand j'ai un xterm d'ouvert (ou une application graphique). C'est un réglage qui se fait dans les pref's de x11.
Vous savez ce qu'a paramétré Thierry6 pour obtenir ce comportement?:


			
				Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> pas chez moi, même quand aucune application graphique est ouverte, il me demande de confirmer ???


En attendant, j'ai suivi les conseils du canard  :


			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> avr, ce que tu peux faire, c'est lancer un xterm que tu minimises dans le terminal*. Dans ce cas, tu auras droit à un message demandant si tu veux bien quitter X11.


Et pour être bien sûr, j'ai aussi tourné no_quit_alert sur false.
Si avec tout ça je fais encore des conner***... :rateau: 
Par contre, vendredi soir, en partant, j'étais un peu sur les dents. De rage j'ai relancé tout de suite une simu. Elle a donc tourné tout le WE. Résultat: j'ai plus tellement envie d'essayer de quitter X11 pour voir s'il me met un message d'alerte...  Promis, la prochaine fois, je réfléchirai avant de lancer des calculs de bourrin... :rose: 

Encore merci pour vos réponses.


*tu voulais dire dans le Dock, non? Et c'est quoi Xeyes?


----------



## daffyb (25 Juillet 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> *tu voulais dire dans le Dock, non? Et c'est quoi Xeyes?


Oui, je voulais dire dans le dock
xeyes, est une petite application qui ouvre une fenêtre avec des yeux qui suivent le pointeur de la souris. On peut passer pleins de paramêtre pour choisir la couleur des yeux. toutalement inutil, donc indispensable 
Dans le même ordre d'idée, tu peux aussi lancer xclock ou xlogo  






Je sais c'est un image sous windows, mais bon, ça regroupe tous mes exemples et puis, c'est google qu me les a données


----------



## jyd04 (29 Juillet 2005)

xcalc est pas mal non plus...

une petite calculette toujours sous la main quoi...


----------



## Thierry6 (29 Juillet 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez ce qu'a paramétré Thierry6 pour obtenir ce comportement?:



Le pire c'est que moi non plus, j'aurais même tendance à dire rien, mais à la lecture de vos messages tous concordants, j'ai du rentrer quelque chose


----------

